# Bigger bass in Wekiva river 1/14



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang. I knew I should have voted for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Bigger bass in Wekiva river 1/14*

I know you said you checked your scale but that looks way bigger than 6 1/2.

WOW that is nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Now it's your turn for a big bass today and I didn't catch crap today but struggling catch 3 bass today 1 to 3.5 pounds on new penny berkley gulp shrimp but act like a crawfish. Nice feeeesssshhhhhh!!!! I castnetted and still no shiners at the falls but I will do it in different way like u did today.....lol ......yeah I saw a guy in super 16' green gheenoe with 30hp yammie 4-stroke...is that him??


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Now it's your turn for a big bass today and I didn't catch crap today but struggling catch 3 bass today 1 to 3.5 pounds on new penny berkley gulp shrimp but act like a crawfish. Nice feeeesssshhhhhh!!!! I castnetted and still no shiners at the falls but I will do it in different way like u did today.....lol ......yeah I saw a guy in super 16' green gheenoe with 30hp yammie 4-stroke...is that him??


 Yes his name is Ken


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Now it's your turn for a big bass today and I didn't catch crap today but struggling catch 3 bass today 1 to 3.5 pounds on new penny berkley gulp shrimp but act like a crawfish. Nice feeeesssshhhhhh!!!! I castnetted and still no shiners at the falls but I will do it in different way like u did today.....lol ......yeah I saw a guy in super 16' green gheenoe with 30hp yammie 4-stroke...is that him??


( yes his Name is Ken)
I ended up at the falls got an extra twenty or so for the trip back up


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to admit it today, I saw a one pod of shiners in about a foot of water and I cast it out spread nicely. but bad thing is when I was high speed trolling and I cast netting in front of my trolling motor, caught in the prop. My prop and cast net is damaged, so I have to buy a new cast net and a prop. I wanna buy wild shiners from u so I won't risk damaged my $60 cast net again......lol...let's say $10 a dozen? Lol


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

$10 for the small ones $1.00 a piece for the big ones (Just kidding)


----------

